# How much weight will expanding foam hold



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am doing a build in my exo terra and was wandering if I stuck some relatively heavy, probably around 1kg or a bit less, would they fall off or crack the background up?
Thanks


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

deadsea60 said:


> I am doing a build in my exo terra and was wandering if I stuck some relatively heavy, probably around 1kg or a bit less, would they fall off or crack the background up?
> Thanks


Assuming your using great stuff? I would do a trial run if your worried. Use a plastic tub or something cheap


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There are repeated mentions of Great Stuff peeling cleanly off the glass, even with NO extra weight.
A much saver method would be to silicone the rocks in place. Let them dry and cure completely. Finally, after curing, you can squirt your Great Stuff. Let the silicone support the weight of your rocks. A kg is 2.2 lbs. Silicone will absolutely support that. Make sure you clean the rocks thoroughly so your are gluing to solid rock, and not just dirt.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with Pumilo, use silicone. While redoing one of my tanks the GS background peeled off in one giant piece with no effort at all


----------

